# Dell dimension 9200  graphics card help



## Clow (Jul 26, 2012)

Hi guys this has been bugging me for a VERY long time, I currently have a dell dimension 9200 about 4-6 years old not sure, here are my specs.

OS: W7 ultimate 64 bit 6.1 build 7600
manufacturer:dell
system model: Dell DXP061
BIOS: Phoenix ROM BIOS PLUS version 1.10 2.5.0
PROCESSOR: Interl(R) Core(TM)2CPU 4400@ 2.00GHz (2CPUs),~2.0GHz <--- someone please explain that to me I really have no idea what kind of processor I have, is it a dual core or something? thanks

Memory:2048MB RAM
Page file:1501mb used 2590 mb available no idea what that is either
directx 11 

graphics card is NVIDIA GeForce 210


Alright so my question is what is the BEST graphics card I can get with a $300-400 budget now I have been asking a lot of people but I could never get a STRAIGHT answer, what I have learned is I need to upgrade my processor and motherboard if I want to get anything decent, also I need to make sure the graphics card works with my power supply now can someone please give me an explanation as to what I should buy, processor,motherboard,graphics card I was thinking of buying a quad core would that be any good? and what motherboard/graphics card should I buy?

thank you very much to whoever helps me

-Clow



EDIT: Sorry if I posted this in the wrong section, it's just a question about the motherboard graphics card and processor so I really had no idea where to post this sorry.


----------



## Darren (Jul 26, 2012)

You'll need a new Power Supply if you're going to get a new video card. Most Dell computers never come with a good enough power supply to power a good video card. 

I'm pretty sure that you have a dual core CPU.

Edit: If you have that big of a budget your card will be bottlenecked by the CPU. Might be a better idea to just build a new system.


----------



## Clow (Jul 26, 2012)

Ok thanks but I still have a few more questions, like what should I upgrade my powersupply to? and will I need to upgrade things aswell in order for a good graphics card to be able to run on it? I have a $200-400 budget


----------



## Darren (Jul 26, 2012)

Well a decent PSU will cost about 60 bucks. A good video card would be dependent on your budget and a good CPU upgrade would be this.

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16819116430

Still seems pointless though since that CPU is 4 years old and there are much better and newer CPUs for the same price.

Edit: Overall you would want a new PSU, RAM, CPU, and Video card.


----------



## Darren (Jul 26, 2012)

Good PSU

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16817139028

I have and is running strong for almost a year with no problems.


----------



## Clow (Jul 26, 2012)

ok you still did not answer ANY of my questions, i want to know whats a good processor,motherboard,psu, and graphics card i should upgrade to for gaming, you only posted one processor and one psu i habve a 200-400 budget


----------



## Darren (Jul 26, 2012)

Your motherboard is ok and I answered half your questions. 

Assuming 400 budget and no need for new motherboard

135 for CPU
65 for PSU 
170 for GPU http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814102948
10 for CPU Cooler since original CPU is refurb and doesn't have cooler

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16835200063

Total is 380. If you want you could add some RAM too. Honestly I'd advise saving your money and building a new system since I've got a 4 year old processor.

Also a note: when people give you free help on the internet it's always good to be a little more appreciative of ANY help they give you. I answered half of your questions already.


----------



## Clow (Jul 26, 2012)

Denther said:


> Your motherboard is ok and I answered half your questions.
> 
> Assuming 400 budget and no need for new motherboard
> 
> ...



Sorry if I didn't sound appreciative, I really am appreciative of any help given to me, just had a hard day at work and wanted some simple quick answers sorry.


Also open to any other suggestions, I really want to upgrade to be able to play A.V.A at max settings (Alliance of valiant arms) and be able to record at 50 fps full size with fraps.


----------



## Hyper-Threaded (Jul 26, 2012)

Clow said:


> Sorry if I didn't sound appreciative, I really am appreciative of any help given to me, just had a hard day at work and wanted some simple quick answers sorry.
> 
> 
> Also open to any other suggestions, I really want to upgrade to be able to play A.V.A at max settings (Alliance of valiant arms) and be able to record at 50 fps full size with fraps.



I played that all settings maxed on a 9500gt 1440x900 res 80fps. With the 6850 he linked, that game would be a joke.  

My recommendation, get a cheaper graphics card, and later build a new computer.  

http://www.ebay.com/itm/EVGA-GeForce-9800-GT-Dual-DVI-Video-Card-512MB-GDDR3-PCI-Express-/120912123518?pt=PCC_Video_TV_Cards&hash=item1c26ec967e#ht_2208wt_1163 

This will play that game like nothing and alot more. $45.   


http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16817139027 

Here is a very good power supply, If you do build another computer, you can re-use it.


----------



## spirit (Jul 26, 2012)

I fall back on the 9800 GT recommendation. I use one still in my Q8300 rig and it can still play games fine. 

This is about the same cost and would be faster though, a 9800 GTX+ http://www.ebay.com/itm/nVidia-Gefo...290?pt=PCC_Video_TV_Cards&hash=item257393d1ca should still run OK on that 500W power supply.


----------



## Clow (Jul 27, 2012)

ok but when I record I drop down to about 30 fps from 150 I just want to upgrade my computer in general, not just for that game... well actually just for that game lol but I also want a better computer, what should I do with say $300 whats the best way I can spend that


also @Hyper how will the 9800 GT play the game? and will it fit in my power supply, a guy at the store told me I couldn't get any DECENT graphics card without upgrading prcoessor and motherboard first so what should I do?


----------



## Hyper-Threaded (Jul 27, 2012)

Clow said:


> ok but when I record I drop down to about 30 fps from 150 I just want to upgrade my computer in general, not just for that game... well actually just for that game lol but I also want a better computer, what should I do with say $300 whats the best way I can spend that
> 
> 
> also @Hyper how will the 9800 GT play the game? and will it fit in my power supply, a guy at the store told me I couldn't get any DECENT graphics card without upgrading prcoessor and motherboard first so what should I do?



You have a core2duo. It is fine for the game. 


Get the power supply and the 9800gt or gtx9800 that we linked. You will play the game maxed while recording, 1080p resolution. No problem.


----------



## spirit (Jul 27, 2012)

Denther said:


> Well a decent PSU will cost about 60 bucks. A good video card would be dependent on your budget and a good CPU upgrade would be this.
> 
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16819116430
> 
> Still seems pointless though since that CPU is 4 years old and there are much better and newer CPUs for the same price.


As you probably know I have that CPU in an older rig of mine. It's not a bad chip at all, in fact it's still pretty good, but it's not the best Core 2 Quad out there. You want a Q6600 or a Q9xxx/Q9x5x chip really if you get a C2Q. 

If you buy a Core 2 Quad you should spend the extra and get this one instead http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16819116431&Tpk=q9300 - Q9300, much stronger chip than the Q8300 and not much more at all really. The Q6600 is also cheap but it is older than the Q9300 http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16819116429 - end of history lesson. 

Before you go and buy a new CPU, you may want to make sure that you can actually replace the CPU. OP, you mentioned you had a Dell system didn't you? Replacing CPUs in OEM systems such as Dells can be problematic as the BIOSes sometimes do not accept any CPU other than the one the system shipped with. I think it's to stop people changing their CPUs and voiding their warranties.

The graphics card and the power supply should be fine to buy and upgrade your system with. Shouldn't be anything at all stopping you from replacing the power supply and the graphics card.


----------



## johnb35 (Jul 27, 2012)

Max supported cpu's for the dimension 9200 are the following

Core 2 Duo - E6700
Core 2 Quad - Q6700

So it looks like the Q6600 is gonna be your best bet.


----------



## Clow (Jul 28, 2012)

hold up... max support cpus woah wtf... so if I upgrade the cpus... what are my options for motherboard+graphics card upgrade with $300?


message to everyonne: thank u all for the tips but just one questionnn

what cpu, graphics card, motherboard should I get with a $300 budget post link if you can, thank u everyone =)


----------



## johnb35 (Jul 28, 2012)

Your best bet would be to continue saving money and build a new system as you'll need a different case, memory, psu, motherboard, cpu.  Depending on what your cd drives and hard drive is, you may be able to reuse them.


----------



## Clow (Jul 29, 2012)

so my best bet would be to make a new build right?


----------



## spirit (Jul 29, 2012)

Clow said:


> so my best bet would be to make a new build right?



yeah just continue saving and build something new, unless you want to use technology from three generations ago.


----------

